

Ask HN: For a programmer, how to learn about security? - vijayr

Beyond the basic stuff like binding queries etc - How to learn about other forms of hacks and ways to safeguard against those? Do you have any books/websites that you can recommend?
======
durpleDrank
www.grc.com/sn

/thread

